# My first blooper pic



## EmoLip (Dec 20, 2007)

I was over at my best friends house taking pictures of her cats for her one night. 

Well I finally got the cat to lay where I wanted him, picked up the camera, pressed the button and this was the result.







Right when I took the picture he yawned. I have to admit, this picture still makes me giggle a little bit.


----------



## CraziKiwi33 (Dec 21, 2007)

what a fun picture!
lol this pic made me giggle too


----------



## yardism (Dec 21, 2007)

What was he singing?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 21, 2007)

did you pull his tail??


----------



## DJDarknez (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmmmm


----------

